# John S Monks . Coasters . Liverpool.



## jimtar17 (Mar 3, 2009)

Did anyone sail on Monks coasters out of Birkenhead ?
I did a year on them 1959/60 . amazing variety of cargoes ,mostly filthy dirty loads of coal , steel ,some grain and scrap . The ships with names like Monksville, Rockville, Sprayville were all coal burners,and carried around 500 tons of cargo . And we used to visit some great little ports like Workington ,Ramsey ,Drogheda. 
We were always damp and dirty ,but very happy crews and had a great time.

John Masefield wrote :- 
Dirty British coaster with a salt caked smokestack,
Butting through the Channel in the mad March days,
With a cargo of Tyne coal, Road rails, Pig-lead,
Firewood, iron-ware, and cheap tin trays.

That about sums it up !!
Happy days and good memories from Jim Parker


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Attached is the fleet list from 1958-9 and a photo from Ian Allans ABC
of that time.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Sailed on couple of Monks ships in the 50s i.e. Sprayville and Crestville cannot remember if it was the Spraville that previously was the Hazelfield one of Savages the coincidence was that I did my first trip on the Hazelfield April 1954, when I find out where my wife has hidden my discharge book, its her way of bringing me back to reality and stop me dreaming of old times I will check up the dates on these ships, back to parrafine lamps when in port anyone remember?Dirty old ships but God I wish I was still on one. Tom Roberts ex Inde


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The pool sent me to one of them, I think it was the Rockville, moored in Queens Dock in the South End. 
The captain had a browse through my discharge book while eating his soup, and managed to spill a spoonful all over it. The brownish splodge is still visible in it.
Anyway, he made some disparaging remark about me being a Blue Funnel man who wouldnt last five minutes on his ship, and I told him to shove his ship, and we parted company.
By way of punishment, the pool then sent me to the Empress of Britain. 
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Pat,
There was another Coastal Ship operator in Wallasey who ran things from the Bar of The Hotel Vic. Can't think of his name. I believe the 'Lorraine D' was one of his.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

John Monks coasters were regular visitors to the port of Maryport(***berland, then) during WW2 along with other coal ships that I remember as a boy in the 40s these were ships with the names :"First", "Second" and "Fourth", I believe one of these or one of the Monks ships was attacked by a U-Boat when crossing to Ireland, any one any knowledge of this?
As young boys we were always in the dock area and going aboard these vessels where the crew would send you off ashore with orders to get the fish suppers at the local fish and chip shop and reward you with either sweets or fruit which were on ration in those days, can`t ever remember seeing any port policemen about which was strange in wartime--these ships sported a single barrel gun aft at the stern.


----------



## jimtar17 (Mar 3, 2009)

tom roberts said:


> Sailed on couple of Monks ships in the 50s i.e. Sprayville and Crestville cannot remember if it was the Spraville that previously was the Hazelfield one of Savages the coincidence was that I did my first trip on the Hazelfield April 1954, when I find out where my wife has hidden my discharge book, its her way of bringing me back to reality and stop me dreaming of old times I will check up the dates on these ships, back to parrafine lamps when in port anyone remember?Dirty old ships but God I wish I was still on one. Tom Roberts ex Inde


What year Indie Tom ? I was there 1954/55 117 Hood


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Jimtar left the Inde Feb 1954 Drake div no26 went to Aberdovey a holiday camp after the Inde paid for treating it as such rejected by Blue Flu put on the Hazefield by Mr Hobbs to teach me a lesson but it all turned out well in the end no regrets.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I never had the pleasure of sailing on Monks vessels. I was told by an AB in the early sixties that he was before a comittee at the Pool Liverpool. John Monk was one of the comittee he apparently was the most keen member that wanted him expelled from the Pool for six months. This was duly passed and a soon as he left the hearing John Monk chased after him and offered him a job on one of his vessels. Apparently it was about the only way he could man his vessels, and was a trick he used to his advantage time and time again. After joining the vessel when they were in port for the weekend the crew were signed off on Friday night and signed on a gain on Monday morning.
I cannot vouch that all the above is true or not.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I also was told about Monks ships signing crew off over weekend in Liverpool,so there must be an element of truth in it.

Regards Robert


----------



## jimtar17 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Monks Coasters - Idle Time*

Its true that Monks would pay the crews off ,in between cargoes . We used to lay up in Wallasey dock , waiting for the next load . We were paid off ,but could live aboard if you wanted ,that meant parrafin lights of course !! and a very fumy coal stove in the accomadation . We could and did draw dole during those periods. But fun days 
from Jim


----------



## s_ellinson (Jan 11, 2010)

My grandfather, a Mr Ellinson, was an engineer on Monks' ships. I believe that he certainly sailed on the Rockville, the Sprayville and the Clara Monks (and possibly others). He retired about 1963-5 and died a few years later in Mid wales. One story that my father tells me is that on his last voyage, the ship was responsible for blocking the manchester ship canal for several days due to engine failure and / or grounding. I'd be interested if anyone knows anything else about this and can shed more light his career. I believe he was with Monks for quite some years, being a regular crew member after the war (and possibly before).


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

The Mary C. Cooper, a sand barge was in collision with the Foamville (Monks) and sank in the Ship Canal in March 1961. The canal was closed for several days. There is a story on this site somewhere about it.

Alec.


----------



## look.out (Feb 22, 2010)

I was also on Monks coasters, the Claramonks and the Rockville The Skipper Hughs and the mate (Dirty )Dick were Welsh. After sailing up the Manchester ship Canal we were alongside a ship discharging railway lines. I overheard the mate telling someone that he was going to get me to splice a wire back spring to see if I new what I was doing (ex deep sea AB) so I told him to stuff his job. and as I had my bike on board I hauled it up the ships side. Dropped my suitcase off at the railway station and cycled home to Wallasey. I had enough of Monks coasters and went back deep sea. Ted Corry


----------



## Racinggreen (Feb 3, 2019)

My Grandfather Charles Bintcliffe sailed on the Riverville amongst others in the late 50's


----------

